
China Says: If You Must Infringe On Copyrights, Use Baidu - peter123
http://techdirt.com/articles/20081110/0025482785.shtml
======
dpatru
"This would be the same Baidu that first became really popular when China
shifted all Google traffic to its site, and also the site that stayed popular
because it made it easy to download unauthorized music."

This illustrates why allowing the government to compete with private companies
should not be allowed. Government should be neutral.

------
josefresco
China has money, which means they can get away with pretty much anything. It's
too bad really, I'd like to see an international "great wall of tech" that
would force China to change it's ways.

/not holding my breathe

